# North east England and Edinburgh



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

This was my summer road trip to north east England and Scotland, unfortunatly when we got to scotland it started raining so we came home early missing the scottish cities of Sterling, Dumfries, Aberdeen, Inverness then the highlands, Glasgow, the lake district and Liverpool. oh well another time. BUT i did stop off at Leeds, York, Castle Howard, Scarborough, Whitby, Durham, Newcastle, Alnwick, Bamburgh and finally Edinburgh...now on to pictures!










*Leeds*​
Leeds, an interesting city with some great modern architecture overshadowed by one or two horros that UK forumers cant let go of. Its having a new shopping cetner built so the center was a bit dirty and felt disjointed with work to the pedetrian realm behind other UK cities IMO, but it still has the best town hall ever IMO!



















I believe this was the corn exchange, now has posh restaurants and some shops










Inside ^



















Very grand building










Retail heart of Leeds revolves around a series of interconected arcades, with some high end shops indicating the wealth of the city














































City hall


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Leeds*​


























































































Library and gallery on the left was reall beautiful inside, lots of victorian carvings and stained glass
































































Thsi si the armouries museum, this is the view up the central atrium seen through mirrored pannels





































Next up York


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Pretty cool, thanks. I'm going to have to visit Leeds one day. I don't know how I can fit it in, but it really looks like a nice town.


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Great shots, Leeds is looking good! Newcastle has a smaller version of that Victorian Arcade. Next Installment, Next installment!!!!!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The arcades in Leeds are lovely, like those in Cardiff.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, makes posting worth while! I'd say leeds arcades were grander than Cardiffs geoff189d as Cardiffs are older and more independant than high end (i do preffer Cardiffs though as they are like stepping back in time and contrast the modern shopping areas). I was surprised how many tourist groups were going around Leeds Justme so you wont be alone!

*York*​
The old castle, great views from the top but a bit extortionate just for an empty rouind tower (i suppose York being on the tourist trail means prices are slightly inflated)










In front of the castle is this civic collection with a museum, courts etc























































Before the crowds!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful images, thanks guys!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

York also looks really nice. Cardiff, do you have links to the arcades in Cardiff that you speak of?


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Leeds looks like a great city

Nice photos


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, very nice captures from Edinburgh


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

those UK cities look very charming... reminds me of cities in Holland & Belgium


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Really good, very nice captures from Edinburgh


I think Edinburgh is still to come, those were Leeds and York!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Leeds has certainly a lot more to show than most people would think. The arcades look fantastic.

And York is a classic. :bow:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice photos of Leeds and York.
It's my first to really see pictures of these cities.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Havent done Edinburgh yet! Still with York (thanks for the comments)

*York*​
inside york minster


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*York*​
A trip to the top of the tower, lots of steps up a narrow winding staircase (not for the claustrophobic)



























































































We walked out but came back to use the toilet (tickets let you come back as many times as you like), and discovered this room where a childrens choir was singing, was one fo the most beautiful sounds


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful cities. :applause:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Great shots Cardiff! The Leeds arcades look very impressive, and as does that Cathedral in York. I'll be following this thread very closely as you go through some of my fav UK cities.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Justme said:


> York also looks really nice. Cardiff, do you have links to the arcades in Cardiff that you speak of?


Sorry missed this one due to the spam! Check this thread out, it has some pictures of them

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512001

Im mooving back in the next couple of months so will be taking plenty of pics then

Thanks for the comments, which of the places have you been to Conor?

*York*​































































little church hidden behind buildings










whos floor is completly all over the place










This area is know as the shambles


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

Great pictures however from Leeds to Whitby you are actually in West and North Yorkshire not the North East.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

An acquaintance of mine has just graduated from the University of York . It's ironic how a small British city shares a name with one of the most important global cities. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Town of York was also the first name given to Toronto by Governor Simcoe in 1793!
We still have a North York, here.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

And the good York University.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic cities! :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, I think its lovely that New york derives its name from York. reafirms its history.

*York*​








































































Bettys tea rooms are quite famous, and also VERY busy so i ended up at this one instead of the main one (which had a que down the road)














































stepping back in time


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Thanks for the comments, which of the place have you been to Conor


Been to Edinburgh, Newcastle and York. Newcastle surprised me. I didn't expect the centre to be so well preserved, and I'd like to back to York, Didn't really appreciate being there at the time. More great pics btw, I love all the wonky buildings lol


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Newcastle is definately an impressive city, York is the type of place to enjoy when the crowds go home, so best to stay overniht in the city

*York*​































































City walls























































Next up Castle Howard


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ more awesomeness! Many thanks


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you

*Castle Howard*​
Lovely walled country garden 


















































































Very unusual for a historic building to let you photograph inside, the building had caught fire just after the war so half the house is just a shell




































































































Folly, called castle of the winds



















Next up Scarborough


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's beautiful


----------



## Leeds Troll (Oct 31, 2009)

viva la England lol!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I love that house!!!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great pics of The Shambles and other historic streets in York.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments

*Scarborough*​
First day was overcast so took most pics the second day



























































































The castle which sit overlooking the town, it was bombarded (along with parts of the old town) by German battleships in the first world war and traces its history back 3000 years





































old town


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

York must have lots of tourists within Britain, at least it looks like from the pictures.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lots of foreign tourist now the pound is weak and more affordable to visit. Lots of British tourists as well though. Always been a strong contingent of American, Australian and Canadian tourists, but alot more European tourists as well now.

*Scarborough*​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the stunning opulent buildings that you wouldn't expect to find next to a beach.


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

Leeds has really improved since I studied there in the 1980's. It always seemed a little too compact to me, but your pictures suggest a more expansive central area with some great new riverside developments alongside beautiful older buildings.
Loving the tour!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Scarborough looks very beautiful and very interesting. I think it's the first time I have ever seen it on SSC.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, Leeds indeed has improved and the riverside is the best part of its redevelopment IMO. Scarborough hasn't been showcased before to my knowledge, i only found out about it when looking through some pictures, it really is a fascinating place and worth a trip!

*Scarborough*​



























New town, my hotel




























From my room









































































Sunrise




























if i won a large amount on the lottery i would buy this hotel!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah, sun, what a difference it makes. Looks like a really nice town. I've seen photos of it before and always wanted to get there and walk over that (Victorian?) viaduct right on the beach.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks beautiful and peaceful..nice sunrise!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks for the comments

*Scarborough*​




































Interior of the grand hotel, it really need a few million spent on it to bring it back to it former self






















































































































The castle













































































































Next up Whitby


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Absolutely stunning now that the sun is back out. This has to be one of the nicest seaside towns in northern England.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots, Scarborough is certainly an impressive seaside resort by even British standards as a whole! Great stuff.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! i definitely recommend Scarborough, though stay in the new town

*Whitby*​
Famous as the place which inspired Dracula and the abbey is the actual place in the book that he was said to have been staying. Cant imagine how this could invoke fear!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ fantastic, yet another lovely town. By the way, why stay in the new town of Scarborough, is something wrong with the old town?


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

The architecture is so beautiful. :drool:


----------



## johnnypd (Oct 13, 2002)

whitby looks great - and scarborough is surprising, there is something not quite british about it and the setting though i cant quite put my finger on it.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent work cardiff! :applause:

Scarborough looks like a pleasing bustling seaside town and what a fantastic mix - maginificent buildings next to a beach.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Nothing wrong with the old town in Scarborough, its just the new town is more tranquil while the old town has all the fish and chip shops, bars, restaurants and more b&b rather than hotel (its just the snob in me). I find Scarborough very British, or rather British before the parochial deprivation that is prevalent in the UK at the moment.

*Whitby*​













































I recomend Magpies chip shop in Whitby, dont expect to be seated in the restaurant at lunch (ques out the door). There is nothing more pleasing than a good fish and chips with salt and vinegar, and magpies does one of the best



























































































Next up Durham


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Such lovely towns! I was really impressed scrolling through the pages. You did a great job capturing that special atmosphere of the north east. I think, I know where my next vacation will lead me to.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Whitby is like a larger version of Staithes and Robin Hoods Bay. Scarborough, on the other hand is a total hole, why would anyone choose to spend their holidays in this tacky place is beyond me. 

Oh and Whitby Abbey wasnt an inspiration for Draculas castle, Slains Castle in Aberdeenshire was. 

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/crudenbay/slainscastle/index.html


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Whitby looks fantastic!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

i see 'its' reared its head then, Scarborough as you can see in my pictures is a very pleasant place with interesting parts and some very grand architecture. Whitby is lovely, a bit too comercialised though, the Abbey and castle did inspire Bram Stoker.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

love this thread


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

great pics - really need to go see england not just london next time

is the water really cold? looks chilly


----------



## Cat's Nephew (Jun 29, 2010)

Cann't believe that they are really exist! Grand and Pretty!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the kind comments, makes it worth posting!

*Durham*​
It has one of the most beautiful cathedrals i have ever seen. unfortunately though they don't let you take photos inside but the carvings are superb. parts of Harry Potter were filmed here. unfortunately also the castle was closed for university functions (ie graduations). Still the town itself is very beautiful










the castle and cathedral to the right




























Castle and cathedral green














































you may recognise thia from harry potter...or if you have a life maybe not 



















Industrial heritage


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Newcastle*​



























Grey street









































































Next up Alnwick castle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from NewCastle  this beautiful city...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

cardiff said:


> I did mention in the post that it was evening during the world cup final johnnypd. Elgreco, i dont generally disagree with your views on street clutter, its just you take things to the Nth degree and have absolutely no flxibility in your arguments, you just state your opinion and and then argue it unitl someone realises what you are......oh god what have i done elicited a response!


Im very flexible, but not when it comes to clutter and similar stuff, I have very strong views on the subject.

Anyway, good shots, I like Tyne Bridge, can pedestrians cross it?


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Newcastle.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Tyne bridge is pedestrianized on both sides, Newcastle is great and much better than my limited pictures represent

*Alnwick castle*​
Pronounced Anick, again a lot of Harry Potter filmed here which they were capitalizing on, beyond its exterior was a stunning family home


















































































Next up Bamburgh castle


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks great.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> Im very flexible, but not when it comes to clutter and similar stuff, I have very strong views on the subject.
> 
> Anyway, good shots, I like Tyne Bridge, can pedestrians cross it?


Its a pretty noisy walk! the bridge is always packed with traffic, but it does have some lifts in the towers (not sure if they are still working) however the millennium bridge downstream or the high level or swing brides upstream make for a pleasant walk.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Coincidentally, so is the similar looking Sydney Harbour Bridge, especially when trains go past.


----------



## simms3 (Jan 23, 2006)

Love love love the bridges! My favorite country in the UK by far!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

There really is no comparison between the Sydney harbour and Tyne bridges as Sydney's is SO much bigger, though Newcastle's steels the charm due to setting and the number of other historical bridges. Thanks for the comments

*Bamburgh castle*​
I was really impressed since a child seeing pictures, so this was one of the main reasons for the trip. While the family home wasnt as lavish as other places it was still magical with a beautiful setting










Right by the beach








































































































































the small village of Bamburgh


















































































War memorial



















Next up Edinburgh


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Bamburgh always amazes me! Did you check out Alnmouth by the way Cardiff? Beautiful villiage by the sea about 5 miles east of Alnwick.


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

You've got a really nice amount of cool and beautiful cities.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

no we didn't get to Alnmouth as wanted to get to Edinburgh early, tip of the iceberg Chainedwolf!

*Edinburgh*​
I went as a child to see family but couldn't really remember much (if i was shown anyway). Was totally shocked to see such a beautiful and grand city on the scale of many European capitals with the added bonus of such an astounding geographical setting! I have to say its one of the prettiest and most vibrant cities Ive been to in a long time, added to this the Scots are very friendly and welcoming.

View towards the firth of fourth





































Walking towards waverly park the most amazing vista opens up of the linear princes street and across on the hills is the Old town, the historic heart fo Edinburgh










Railway station hotel



















Scott memorial dedicated to a famous scot poet



















bank of scotland (?)














































Climbing the Scott monument, was quite scary as at the top the ceiling was litteraly coming in on you


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing, Edinburgh is one of my favorite cities now.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

honestly, my first time to see some photos of Newcastle though I heard about this 
city. what I can say it's a beautiful one and the old castle speaks for this city's historical importance.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments

*Edinburgh*​









The mountain in the background is called Athurs seat (an old volcano)



















Castle on another volcano with the gallery in front










Princes street (shopping)


















































































This is why its called the Athens of the north


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Fantastic photos. What an amazing city.

I often see photos with the sea/harbour/water in the background. Is there a beautiful part of this waterfront in the urban area? I ask as whenever there is a gallery on this city, no one seems to make it to the waterfront, or take photos of it.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

The city looks very impressive here. WOW


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Edinburgh is a jewel.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Justme said:


> Fantastic photos. What an amazing city.
> 
> I often see photos with the sea/harbour/water in the background. Is there a beautiful part of this waterfront in the urban area? I ask as whenever there is a gallery on this city, no one seems to make it to the waterfront, or take photos of it.


As you can sea by this map Edinburgh sits by the Firth of Forth.










Leith is an area where the old docks are.





































and Ocean Terminal where the Royal Britannia is a floating museum.











You also have one of the 40 conservation areas within Edinburgh at Newhaven.











You even have a beach at Portobello!










Further down the Forth though you have South Queensferry with the world famous Forth Bridge.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, as far as a waterfront setting i just went to the modern area where the royal yacht Britannia is, which was OK but a bit souless. there are far more impressive waterfront cities in the UK

*Edinburgh*​



































































































large marke square














































Has anyone else heared of grefriars bobby? no neither had i but my partner dragged us here! anyway was still an interesting place


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

*Edinburgh*​


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you
The city is super beautiful. :applause:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you^^

*Edinburgh*​































































The sun set seemed to last ages, you can see the fourth rail bridge in the distance


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks awesome at night. kay:


----------



## selmt (Sep 3, 2010)

One of the best threads I've seen on this forum


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic shots there! Edinburgh looks lovely, a very elegant city indeed.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Outstanding Fantastic! :applause:

Edinburgh is a cracking city, beautiful, vibrant and very well-known for its music festivals.


----------



## Guaicaipuro (May 6, 2010)

Speechless


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the very kind comments! Edinburgh really is a gem of a city not often mentioned

*Edinburgh*​
















































































































































Next up the castle


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Epic Castle! :applause:

Everything's so neat and tidy.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Neat and tidy is the british way, though we lost our way for a time!

*Edinburgh*​


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Next up Britannia


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

next page!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

next page!!


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Absolutely insane shots of Edinburgh. I constantly kick myself for the fact that I never got around to visiting Edinburgh before I left the UK (it's the only big UK city that I haven't seen). The architecture looks absolutely nuts and it looks like a photographer's wet dream. I have been to Glasgow though, which is also an amazing city, but very different, despite the close proximity.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It is a photographers dream!

*Edinburgh*​
Royal yacht Britannia, located in a modern area and connected to a large modern shopping mall. Plenty of apartments near by but seemed a bit artificial and out on a limb



















Very odd wandering around as its the queens own taste, like being in someones home when they arnt there!



















Officers dinning room





































Last set of pics up next


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful photos. :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Britannia is a really charming vessel.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks for the comments

*Edinburgh*​
Last pictures, feels like the road trip is over now!









































































The horrible exterior of the Scottish parliament (nicer inside though)










hollyrood palace, the queens official residence in scotland










Arthurs seat

















































































































































Thats it, hope you enjoyed! Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for all those great photos.
This thread is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Very interesting pics of Edinburgh.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Outstanding thread cardiff! :applause:

Thanks for showing these astonishing places. :bow:


----------



## qwerty1324 (Jun 6, 2003)

amazing photos and gorgeous cities. Just wow! I love it.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, amazing new photos from Edinburgh, including the photos from Royal yacht Britannia :cheers:
That yacht is just a museum now?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes its a museum, i dont thinkt he royal family even visit it now as im sure would bring back memories.


----------



## Butters11 (Feb 18, 2011)

Unashamed plug for my website. www.holibags.co.uk It's a groupon type website but specific to the travel industry. Got some cracking deals up including Fort William B & B for 11 quid a night. Check it out and subscrive to your nearest location to be notified of all deals in your area.

Cheers

:cheer:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Edimburgh is lovely!!!


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Truly fantastic photos! Brilliant uniformity in Edinburgh's architecture, yet there is so much individual character too!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I really have to go to Edinburgh, it's insanely beautiful.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the architecture, but not too keen on the colour of the stone they use for their buildings. I think they look very dull.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments, even i enjoyed looking back through them.


----------



## fatweegee (Jul 24, 2009)

Stirling


----------



## fatweegee (Jul 24, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> An acquaintance of mine has just graduated from the University of York . It's ironic how a small British city shares a name with one of the most important global cities. :lol:


You may find that important global city was named after the small British one - York, New York...........


----------

